# Chrondo



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

heres two I'd like to have from Damon Salceies website http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 16, 2006)

very nice colin


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

OMG...


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

don't the yellow one turn green?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

> don't the yellow one turn green?



pmsl! last time i checked they all turned green*... 

*Appendix1 - some blue


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

> last time i checked they all turned green*



http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/Floyd.htm

check out the colour of the eyes of the top pic I posted.... its albino


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

why you laff at me!!

Wasn't sure if by some freak of nature or genetic modifying that you could get yellow ones to stay yellow or something


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 16, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> why you laff at me!!
> 
> Wasn't sure if by some freak of nature or genetic modifying that you could get yellow ones to stay yellow or something



You are correct. You can get yellow adults.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

"Green Tree Python"

it was in jest...


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

I still want one, or several


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 16, 2006)

i think they look better when there yellow other then green


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 16, 2006)

If ya like 'em Yellow Snow1369 (are you really 600 years old) than buy hatchies for $7,000 and sell them when they turn green for $10,000 and then buy another hatchie.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 16, 2006)

that's a good idea (when im older)


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 16, 2006)

if madam wants yellow adults then so be it !


----------

